# Optimal Method of Breathing for Martial Artists



## Lisa (Jan 24, 2006)

I think I may have linked this article somewhere in a thread a while back but I thought I would start a thread on it so others can reference it.  I found the information in it was useful.  



> Proper respiration has four major benefits for the martial artist. First,  through a neuro-physiologic feedback loop, it keeps the mind calm and  "grounded." Just try to become extremely angry or hysterical while taking slow,  deep, abdominal breaths. It simply cannot be done. In competitive or  confrontational situations, some athletes become so anxious and hyperactive that  they are bouncing off the walls. This is the sympathetic nervous system in  action. An activated sympathetic nervous system releases a flood of adrenaline  resulting in the "fight or flight" response. The adrenaline surge is taxing on  both the body and the mind wasting enormous energy reserves.


FULL ARTICLE


----------



## Hannya (Jan 25, 2006)

I guess it depends on the situation, if your sparring monitor your breathing so you can train longer. But isn't there physical benefits to adrenaline that you might wanna use in a real fight?


----------



## rutherford (Jan 25, 2006)

Hmm.

I've found a lot of benefits to the idea of Being Breathed.  That's Scott Sonnon's term for it, but we have a lot of the same ideas in the Bujinkan and I've seen them elsewhere.  But the idea is to allow your movement to do your breathing for you.  And, sometimes to accentuate or excellerating your movement with the help of your breath.  I've found a lot of increased range of motion and power through paying more attention to my breathing, and just allowing it to happen.  And it's essential for good ukemi.

But unlike the article, I think that both breathing from your chest and breathing from your abdomen have their uses and that both could be considered proper depending on your desired results.

I also disagree that there is a Western approach to breathing.


----------

